# Outback 2015 vs 2016



## bwise (Apr 8, 2012)

I've been looking on the internet all over and cant get a straight answer to what the differences are between the two. I'm only finding that there is a seat buckle is that really the only difference since the 2016 went up so much? Anyone have both or have had both give me the differences plan on getting one now.


----------



## vince6o1 (Jun 1, 2015)

According to ty Southerland the only difference is the seat buckle. Well that's all he showed on his youtube channel about it


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

Seat clip and the wire plug for the transducer


----------



## bwise (Apr 8, 2012)

awesome well that doesn't seem to be worth the $300 extra bucks for a 2016 eh and is the plug just in a different spot?


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

bwise said:


> awesome well that doesn't seem to be worth the $300 extra bucks for a 2016 eh and is the plug just in a different spot?


 yes and its a different type of plug. You can buy the new ones and put them where u want.


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

Truthfully id go ahead and get the 2015 if its cheaper. I own a 2015 and 2016. Btw where are you buying it from?


----------



## Sea Chaser (Oct 22, 2015)

*Its time Senator Shelby*

To go home that is. After 50 years in Washington and have let the Red Snapper issue come to what it is today tells me its time for him to call it quits. There are 3 or 4 young men running for his seat maybe one will be able to beat him. It is time for change.


----------



## bwise (Apr 8, 2012)

Im looking for a used 2015 outback but if I cant im going to see if key sailing has any left.


----------

